# ... And The Home Of The Brave ... Play Ball!!



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Okay, so we got an email _really early _this morning that we had been selected from I guess something like a pool, to purchase tickets to the nlds and nlcs (is that right?) as well as the world series. 

Now this is all pending on whether or not the Arizona Diamond Backs don't choke!! 

The tickets for the nlds went on sale at 10 o'clock and my husband jumped on it. We got club level seats, which I like at Chase Ball Park and made reservations for a hotel so that we can see both games and not have to drive back and forth.

GO D-BACKS!! (we like the phillies too)


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I thought I read home of the Braves. whoo!

You might get to use those tickets :>D

After years my seats are worth paying for. We should also be there.

I added your Derrick Hall to my prayer list today. He's to young!

Pan


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Personally I hope the Phillies win again.

I was trying to convince hubby that if they get in, let's go!!

Stub hub always had tickets for sale

But we've already got another road trip planned and the deal is sealed, can't back out now. I told him to wait until after the world series, but NOOOOO

Last year we went to Las Vegas and sat in the betting parlor in the MGM and watched on the BIG screen TV's, wow, that was great, but crowded. We won $50, my big time gambling husband...


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW!! Did anyone watch any baseball games last night? We bounced between games and it was so exciting. Being in PCT zone is great, we can watch every game and still get to bed well before midnight. We're all set for the NLDS in Phoenix on Tuesday. We had made hotel reservations for both scenarios, I can't wait, this is going to be exciting.

PLAY BALL !!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh yea, I forgot to mention that yesterday we went to the matinee movies and say Moneyball, got a pizza, then went home and watched baseball !! What a day !!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Go Brewers!!! 







(or in the original version







)

I'm not much of a baseball fan, and I absolutely refuse to go to the new ballpark (long story), but it's exciting for us here in Wisconsin to see the baseball team do so well as the Packers did last year. Some of my friends are over the moon with excitement!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

One of the craziest 12 hours of baseball we've had in a long time. Technology is great, isn't it?

Sorry, but you all need to learn how to say Texas Rangers.!!!!!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Right ? How exciting was that ? And I'm not really even a baseball nut ... at least not like my husband anyway ...

I don't know about the rangers Dude ...

It's On !!!

Sista' Mezzaluna, see ya' on Saturday!!  What are you making for lunch ????


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i use to be the phillies spring training caterer for about 8 years when i lived in florida. not for the players, but for the owners, mgrs. and press...fun times, good ball club, great fans! certainly ate my share of hot dogs over the years, but then again, i adore a good hot dog....came up with a special condiment we called 'melish'...for lack of a better name...basically mustard, onions and good pickle relish.....think it's really a chow chow...gotta say, it's great on a dog....sooo, i'm still a phillie's fan.....play ball!

joey

hey panini,

what's that, your garage? how bout a picture of one of your incredible cakes.....pretty please!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Wahoo!! That was a close one there at the end for our Phillies!!

Went to the Gym early this morning to get that out of the way so that we could make it home before the D-Backs got started, hubby says,

"eh, this isn't our primary game today.." HA!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/tongue.gif

So off I went to grocery shop...come home and we lost ...not a good way to start out guys!!

Now it's Panini's team on ... (and, yeah, what's up with that experiment lab?)

I'm glad that I have an easy supper planned

Heh There Jo! What a cool job to have!! I've been saving my calories for D-Back Dogs at Chase Field on Tuesday and Wenesday.

Mustard and onions (or just a good dill pickle relish. My husband thinks that's not how to eat a hot dog!) and loads of it!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif And a pretzel, and a bag of peanuts and a beer and some red vines and some kettle corn and .... no, not all of that, but I can dream right?

Of course now-a-days I have to make sure that I have some Tums in my bag too!!


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Joey, Yes, I only cook with copper in the garage.

Lab? Spot on, We're doing some brain experimenting during lunch.

It was the only thing my idiot computer would let me pull up.

I know you know BJIC, it's my sugar box in the bakery kitchen.

Rangers? We don't have it this year. Nolan Ryan was sleeping in his box last night.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

LOL!!

(what's bjic?)


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

i'm sure you figured it out by now, but bjic=but just in case.....

joey


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

This is what we do at the sugar box.

This is where we make the money with boiled sugar. We have to pull it. Kind of like taffy.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WOW!

That is so cool!!

Do you make alot of those?


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Gorgeous.

BDL


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Yes we sell quite a few for wedding cakes depending on the wheather. That little one there we use

as centerpeices for tables with some truffles or Friandise. It has a little pedestal. We usually price by the pedal.

I think those are 20's. Total 60.00

Did anyone get to watch the Rangers today? Some really good baseball. Pitch-out to catch upton OMG. I get

a little pounding in the chest thinking I might see another world series game.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

That was a good game!!

Spent most of the day getting ready to head up to Phoenix for our next series, we're going to spend two days up there

Not sure if our guys will make it though...

Rangers look like they may have a shot!

Watched Yankees vs Tigers... BEAT NEW YORK!!  BEAT NEW YORK!!

I have never liked the Yankees...

The bad thing about go up to Phoenix and going to the game is that we can't catch the Phillies game...

there is a MLB app for $4.99, we can watch on WiFi while in Chase Field now, but just not the same Dude!!


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow, Beautiful sugar work!  And I love that striped cake on your page of pics.

No opinion on baseball.  I can opine on football and basketball, however.

In October I do a lot of reading b/c of all the baseball on the tube.    

DD


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Go Ranger!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

WOW Panini...just WOW!....

so how long does it take from the get go? how long do you have to work with the sugar before it hardens? do you add something in it for workability? how long does a piece last? one person or two person job? do you have an idea and just go from there or is is more scientific? who orders these? how do you color the sugar/ how hot does the sugar get? glove work? walk us through it if you have the time...short version please....absolutely beautiful pan...you should be very, very proud of yourself, your team....you're truly an artisan....

joey


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Joey,

We usually try to stick to a minimum of 12. That  one I posted is a centerpiece. The regular flowers are around 12 leaves.

We usually prepour our colors. A dozen for a wedding ckae may take one person almost two hours to finish and retail for 220.

I'm not sure if you can enlarge that little avitar, but we do really well with this type of Item. It's a little orange blown sugar

vase with a single ste. We have restaurents who use these for tables. We have a little card to tell customers what is is. They have

quite a long shelf life and is more cost effective to the restaurant.

There are some good youtubes outhere.

Ranger are in! Go yankees!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

We're alive, for now.  We're still in Phoenix, we leave for the Park in about an hour.  Thought for-sure we were going home this morning, but these guys got it done.  DO OR DIE!!  We'll see what happens tonight...

There was a huge dust storm yesterday, again, that caused a fatality on I10 and shut it down.  Thank goodness we made it up here just in front of all of that mess.  It was bad, covered the entire city.  The wind was gusting 50 miles per hour.  Then a good downpour with hail, again!  I'll be glad when Fall is really here in Arizona.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Whahoo!! What a ride! 

That was SOOO exciting, and I'm nowhere near the baseball nut as my husband!! 

We're still in the hunt!! 

GO D-BACKS!!

Did you see the squirrel steel home during the Phillies game? I could watch that slo-mo over and over, that's just hysterical!! 

Panini, did you get tickets for the ALCS?

We have to wait to see about the NLCS...


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Kaneohe,

No we still have to wait. I gave up the play-off for series. I was a little disappointed to

see Detroit there. I think they will be an competitive opponent.. Good for Detroit though. With their Football team

and the baseball team , they can certainly use this with this economy. I will not feel bad if both go all the way.

Lions and Tigers  represent the hard working folks!!!!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

sorry pan,

but A Rod is A zero...they should call him mr. UnOctober in my opinion! over paid and a prima donna to boot! my husband is a new yorker(queens) and he even says he stinks!

joey


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Joey, I hear ya!! heck, we gave him away. All sizzle...no steak!!

I was hoping NY because I really think we're going to have trouble with Detroit.

I've got 2 series games if we make it.

One of my charities is the Ranger Wives.

These Players are so loose they are comical. They exchanged name tags with each other before the national press conference.

Watch my gumba Napoli. Every single one expresses, like a minor league team. " we came up 3 short"


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so glad The Tigers beat The Yankees!

Panini, my husband said that the Rangers have a good chance of beating Detroit!

Myself, I don't know all the ins and outs of baseball, I just like to watch the fun.  We had a blast in Phoenix, it's just too bad that our guys lost, but we'll see ya' in the Spring. (love that new Salt River complex, it's beautiful! just a shame that Tucson let it all go like that!)

And then on top of all of that, our other team lost too, what happened to our Phillies? 

Well, it's always the better team that wins. So, good luck Mezzaluna and your Brewers.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I just met Fergie Jenkins, what a guy. The scalpers are 1000ft. long on the incoming roads. Gosh, wish all you were here. Weather perfect!!!!!!!!!

I scored 4 seats 4 rows behind the visitors dougout. $220. I think the 3 pound pretzel cost that much. Loaded nachoes 13.50

Go Rangers!!!!! watch my Gumba Napoli!!!! Hey!!!! I'm sitting in the diamond Club and my buddie who has one of these pads. She says it will actually

post to ChefTalk.. I don't believe it!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow panini we're here @ the gym 
Have a blast


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

okay, so it's american league Texas Rangers to the World Series


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Haven't been on much, went to California-midway thru we get a call from my sister that her husbnad passed away suddenly.  Cut it short, went to her place and now we're home again...

We're trying to get back some normalcy, so we got tickets for the Fall League in Mesa Arizona...


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

aloha kgirl,

i am so sorry for your loss...keep the aloha spirit alive...

joey


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Hey Girl,

I was so sad to hear about you're loss. You're family will be in my thoughts.

I am happy for the Rangers and my gumba Napol.

sorry this was supposed to be PM

jeff


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Many Mahalos to both of you, Joey and Panini!  Really appreciate the good thoughts, but we're good. 

Got home and took care of Mom, will have to leave for NYC for funeral soon. 

SOOOOOO sorry Pan, really thought that youre guys would make it!! There's always next season!

"Mister Kgirl" wanted me to tell you that we was sad to hear of your strife and that we both hope that you will get ride of those nasties that have started to run wild in your system, soon, and strength to Sophie!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

hey kgirl,

just wanted to let you know that i am heading your direction for the winter...pearce arizonawhich is 90 miles south of tuscon in the chiracahua mountains...small boutique guest ranch that i cooked at last winter...www.sunglowranch.com.....great place to kick back, hike, birdwatch, hike some more, ride,read, whatever you want to do...ranch is in the base of an extinct volcano...very cool place...hopefully you and the mister can come for a stay sometime this winter...that could be waay fun sistah!...all the best to you....stay in touch! we're leaving wednesday before the next 'system' gets here.....hope to stop in monument valley,sedona, flagstaff etc. on the way down...we'll see....time is critical...i start work on 11/17.....will be out of touch for a week or so or til we can pirate wifi somewhere...travel safe...

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Spring training starts next month, Baby!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, we bought our first regular season game tickets this morning! 

My husband has wanted to go to a game at AT&T park, so we'll go to the last home game, Giants vs Dbacks!!

We have tickets for two Spring training games at Salt River Fields, beautiful facility. We'll meet up with our long time friend who lives in Northern Arizona now. 

It's shaping up to be a fun Spring/Summer and hopefully Post Season Fall!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't talk now, 
College World Serries in Omaha
Go cats!
Bear down!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

HEAH!

Sunday I'm out ya' all!

I can't believe it!

CWS!

GO CATS!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

GO CATS!
CWS WINNERS!!!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Can you believe this?

The Arizona Diamond Backs are scheduled

to play the Cubs today, in Chicago.

For about 2 hours now, it has been in Weather delay for …

SNOW!!!

WHAT?  It’s the middle of JULY!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... been a little busy, can't cook right now, play offs are going on...

honey can you order us a pizza? Did you watch that Yankees in Detroit game? MAN!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm still trying to catch my breath…

Can you believe this, the Tigers and The Giants in the World Series?

DH called it! Back on April 11[sup]th[/sup] he sent an email to buddy, 

who forwarded it back to us. I should take him to Las Vegas more often, 

we could have made a bundle off of that bet!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

D'Backs: Upton-gone, Drew-gone ... maybe we'll have a chance this year with a new line up?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

YAY ! San Francisco Giants.. 2010 Champions and 2012 World Series Champion.. YAY !


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

WAHOO!!  Howdy ya'll as I sit here in the Salt River Sports Complex, watching the Arizona Diamond Backs, eatin' sweet potato fries, a hot dog and an ice cold Blue Moon Valencia Grove on tap...

LIFE IS GREAT!

ALOHA!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

The Phillies Suck!

they're what, 6 1/2 games back?

They have absolutely NO chance for a pennant !!


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

image.jpg




__
durangojo


__
Jun 19, 2013








it took about 70 years, but it finally happened.....Hu's on first!

joey
go Yankees!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

My sistah' Joey, that took DH a couple of beats...

LMAO!!!

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Dodgers stink! _GO Oakland A's !_


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

... lovein' our new 55" LED HDTV ... Dodgers are gettn' ripped!!!   YEAH BABY!!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations St. Louis Cardinals!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

First pitch of the season at Chase Field in Phoenix in minutes...

GO D-BACKS!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Watchin' the All-Star game at home, eatin' dogs and havin' a brew with the hubby, life is good!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Have you seen the cost of a Major league Baseball Game?

GEEZ!


----------

